# I can't believe he said this!



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

what caused him to say your s freak of nature? I was told that by a dental school once they said I was because I had 8 wisdom teeth... Mind you it did not make me any wiser LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! That's funny, I had a dentist do that to me...and he called all his assitants in to look at my Xrays. I have really deep, long teeth roots that are curled up like pigs tails. He said I better hope I never need root canals..eek!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL! That's funny, I had a dentist do that to me...and he called all his assitants in to look at my Xrays. I have really deep, long teeth roots that are curled up like pigs tails. He said I better hope I never need root canals..eek!


ouch I bet they would not be fun to pull either!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Critter sitter said:


> ouch I bet they would not be fun to pull either!


I have been lucky and haven't needed any pulled, thank gawd! LOL!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have been lucky and haven't needed any pulled, thank gawd! LOL!


yea All but one of my not so smarts were pulled ! OUCH


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I had 5 wisdom teeth. They're all gone now, not that they made me much smarter either, lol

In my back, I have an extra vertibrae. He calls if L 5 1/2. There's also some jointy typr thing by your illiac crest, normally I guess it's only a few inches and right at the part where the lumbar & sacral meet. Mine runs almost the entire length of my back, and is an inch lower than it should be.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang that's a lot of teeth...and vertebra...LOL!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> I had 5 wisdom teeth. They're all gone now, not that they made me much smarter either, lol


haha! My brother got his removed on valentines day! What a great time for him, lol. But I told him that he would be OK. The only thing different is that he'll be less wiser - so don't give me advice.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

ouchie!! I bet that does not help your Pain. My daughter has scoliosis her curves are 45% and 20% she would be 2 inches taller if she didn't have the curve.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I think next time I see him he was going to give me a copy of the x-ray, lol. Surprisingly ( & thankfully), ALL the vertebra & disks are in really good shape. It's just that I'm hyper flexible and since I ride, the riding muscles are super strong and the opposing ones barely exist. So I have a lot of stregth training to do to counter act the "riding" muscles.

The flexibilty on top of the muscle strength has started to make 2 of the finger thingys on the vertebra start to rub when I move a certain way, which is why I started seeing this Dr.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Several years ago I had an eye dr find an oddity in one eye. He got so excited he shot out of the room to find others to come see. Glad I could make his day. : )

Thought: If our horses had all the conformation flaws we do, what do you think our value would be?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course this means you have to donate your body to science when you die. I am, signed my remains to be a medical school cadaver, so post mortum I will be a medical professor, cool huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I was at the doctor for some unrelated ailment, but asked about this conundrum I'd been dealing with. If I laugh too hard or cough when I eat, I get food wedged up in the back of my nose. Really weird and really painful leaving me to either try to swallow repeatedly until it comes down or blow it out my nose. I asked him about it and he was just _fascinated_ and attributed it to having an overreactive cough reflex most likely caused by having bronchitis all the time.  

On the subject of wisdom teeth, I only had 2. Evolution ftw. :lol:


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Being an oddity is always fun. I'm naturally missing three teeth. Two incisors on top (not the middle ones, the ones next to the middle) and a premolar. I still have the baby tooth where my premolar should be, but had to get implants for my incisors. Of course, I just recently found out that I do, in fact, have all four of my wisdom teeth, and they all need to be removed -.- Of course my wisdom teeth couldn't be the ones I was missing!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I only had 4 wisdom teeth, but they were growing in horizontal instead of vertical, and I was 14 when I had them removed. I saw the oral surgeon that removed them a few years ago, he told me that I was the youngest person that he'd ever even heard of having them removed much less having them period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

